# What would cause a SD to get fired?



## Lindabelcher (Dec 14, 2019)

So our store director was abruptly fired. He’s been with the company for around 10 years. What would be a reason for him to be fired? The only thing I was told is that it was not because of performance.


----------



## 16yearswasted (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi there!!

There are very many things that could have happened: conflict of interest, inappropriate relations, an altercation, personal issues. Also, it really could have been a performance issue. I'm surprised they told you guys that, that's unprofessional.

You just never know. All you can do is hope the best for him.

Most importantly, please change your username if that's your real name. We're anonymous bc you never know who's watching this board!

Good luck!


----------



## Lindabelcher (Dec 14, 2019)

Thank you for your insight!

Also, not my real name. Just a Bob’s Burgers fan, it’s the moms name 😀


----------



## 16yearswasted (Dec 14, 2019)

No problem!!  I hope you have an amazing new SD!!

I was trying to type as quickly as possible in case that was your actual name!!

Bwah!! 🤣 🤣  I'll have to check out BB. I stay stuck with the old sitcoms and HBO dramas! 

Have a fantastic night!!


----------



## Lindabelcher (Dec 14, 2019)

Bob’s Burgers is great. Also, superstore is my other current favorite. I need to get HBO again, I canceled after big little lies 😆 

have a super weekend!


----------



## sbrando7 (Dec 14, 2019)

I would love to see my store's director and all the ETLs be fired.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 14, 2019)

If it really wasn’t performance it could be harassment or discrimination.


----------



## bikebryan (Dec 14, 2019)

Store Directors never get fired.  They leave to pursue new opportunities.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 14, 2019)

Or spend more time with their families...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 15, 2019)

Welcome! 
If spot don't like you, they will get rid of you. District has that new mind set.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 15, 2019)

It also could have seemed abrupt to you in the store, but not abrupt at all. Often times there's a lot happening with that stuff behind the scenes that the people under the manager aren't aware of, so it seems sudden when the person is just gone.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Dec 15, 2019)

All kinds of things, but it wouldn't be announced why.  "Not performance related" just says that he was doing a good job running the store.  Could have been an inappropriate relationship with someone under his supervision or with someone higher up.  Could have been a strong disagreement about something he was told to do.  Could have just burned out and blew up.  That's just off the top of my head - so many other possibilities.


----------



## Lindabelcher (Dec 15, 2019)

Thank you for all of your responses. It just seemed so crazy, he’s the nicest guy and really was the heart of the store. Our DTL was also fired a month or 2 ago. Maybe a bit of rebranding in higher management? Also, he was fired the day after a visit with the new DTL.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 15, 2019)

Lindabelcher said:


> Thank you for all of your responses. It just seemed so crazy, he’s the nicest guy and really was the heart of the store. Our DTL was also fired a month or 2 ago. Maybe a bit of rebranding in higher management? Also, he was fired the day after a visit with the new DTL.


Yes.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 15, 2019)

He could have quit, and they didn't want him to work out his notice for some reason.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 15, 2019)

Lindabelcher said:


> Thank you for all of your responses. It just seemed so crazy, he’s the nicest guy and really was the heart of the store. Our DTL was also fired a month or 2 ago. Maybe a bit of rebranding in higher management? Also, he was fired the day after a visit with the new DTL.


my store had some issues that resulted in something similar (albeit much larger and quicker) so my guess is this wasn't planned...

(sorry I'm not being more specific but I don't want to reveal too much)


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Dec 16, 2019)

If a store director is let go "abruptly" 1 week before Christmas, there is something that corp is afraid of. Could be something that could cause lawsuits (messing with peoples hours, falsifying documents etc) If they were just being performanced out, they would wait until after the holidays, not to be nice but to not slit their own throats. Your store director was dirty.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Dec 16, 2019)

_He got Gregg Steinhafel'd_


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Dec 17, 2019)

Wow! Holy cow! Unbelievable!!!Just found out Karma finally met my old STL. Even though I have found a much better position for me and my life I can't help but feel vindicated. I hope everyone whose life was affected negatively by this person sees that their behavior was finally shut down. I don't wish him harm but I am glad he has to finally face the fact of everything dirty he did to people.Maybe now this partcular store can get back to some level of integrity. Oh yeah the STLs accomplice (HR) is gone too. Karma baby karma.
(Of course this is my personal opinion of this situation..)


----------



## ThreeCreeks (Dec 19, 2019)

Good luck finding out why they got fired. We’re told in closed door meetings why an ETL or fellow TL was fired (or why they quit) but we wouldn’t be told why if our SD gets fired.


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 19, 2019)

Lots of reasons.

Maybe he screamed at or swore at the new DTL.  

I had one at a previous company let go because the store never, never looked good.

Another was let go after it came to light he was actively discriminating against certain legally protected classes.


----------



## Chickenstratch (Dec 24, 2019)

I already quit my job at target, but I’m wondering if I should take any more action. I recently called off work with a valid reason, and the store director listened to it and then abruptly stopped talking, so I stayed on the line in case if there was anything else he wanted to say to me. However, he thought I hung up and then I then listened to him yell to another co-worker how much of a f***ing liar I am, and continued to trash my reputation to another co-worker using harsh language including swear words. Especially after taking harassment training and being aware of targets inclusion and openness polices, I feel betrayed as a team “leader”, someone I’m supposed to look up to is spreading harsh verbage about my charter to another co-worker, which I consider bullying and harassment. An example of this could also be the reason


----------



## NKG (Dec 24, 2019)

Timothy said:


> I already quit my job at target, but I’m wondering if I should take any more action. I recently called off work with a valid reason, and the store director listened to it and then abruptly stopped talking, so I stayed on the line in case if there was anything else he wanted to say to me. However, he thought I hung up and then I then listened to him yell to another co-worker how much of a f***ing liar I am, and continued to trash my reputation to another co-worker using harsh language including swear words. Especially after taking harassment training and being aware of targets inclusion and openness polices, I feel betrayed as a team “leader”, someone I’m supposed to look up to is spreading harsh verbage about my charter to another co-worker, which I consider bullying and harassment. An example of this could also be the reason



Unless you have proof- move on...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 24, 2019)

Not heresay, well documented events.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 24, 2019)

maybe they were told to fire an ETL that has been with the company for 25 years and they said no.

or their sales were not up to standards.  

maybe a lot of toys in the back room and sales didn't make up for all the back stock.


----------



## BoxCutter (Dec 24, 2019)

Chickenstratch said:


> I already quit my job at target, but I’m wondering if I should take any more action. I recently called off work with a valid reason, and the store director listened to it and then abruptly stopped talking, so I stayed on the line in case if there was anything else he wanted to say to me. However, he thought I hung up and then I then listened to him yell to another co-worker how much of a f***ing liar I am, and continued to trash my reputation to another co-worker using harsh language including swear words. Especially after taking harassment training and being aware of targets inclusion and openness polices, I feel betrayed as a team “leader”, someone I’m supposed to look up to is spreading harsh verbage about my charter to another co-worker, which I consider bullying and harassment. An example of this could also be the reason


Posting on a different thread will not get you different answers. You quit. Move on.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 26, 2019)

Lindabelcher said:


> Also, he was fired the day after a visit with the new DTL.



Do you know if any other stores in the district had their SDs fired? Could be that the new DTL is just cleaning house and getting rid of the SDs under the previous DTL so they can have people in that they've hired. I've seen that type of thing before in my day job--new manager comes in, and within a few weeks or months their entire team has been replaced, whether they deserved to be or not. Some managers are just assholes like that.


----------



## Targetnoob1 (Dec 27, 2019)

Trust me if you ask the right ETL, they will hint at why he got fired.


----------

